# What's your favourite 80's film?



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I Don't think you can beat good old classic films from the 80's! My favourite has to be the Goonies! What's your??


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Lethal weapon and die hard


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ferris buellers day off


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Cannonball Run.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Pretty In Pink and Wargames


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty In Pink....


:tumbleweed:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh and lost boys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

whys that andy? i enjoyed it


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> whys that andy? i enjoyed it


Unusual. Never heard someone say that was one of their favourite films. It's usually things like Die Hard, Weird Sience, Police Academy, etc.

But hey, we're all different, and that's fine by me. :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Airplane


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Predator, Die Hard and RoboCop for me.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Vegas Vacation films with Chevy Chase.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Biggles: An Adventure In Time:thumb:

I would have chosen Die Hard etc. but you can watch these anytime on sky movies.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Planes Trains and Automobiles. Simply brilliant. John Candy was one of my fav actors.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stripes


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Brewsters millions


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The Gumball rally.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Comedy The Jerk. Man with two brains

Action. The Terminator. First Blood


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Aliens
Full metal jacket.
American werewolf in London.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fletch


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Blues Brothers


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Scarface


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Either Blues Brothers or Back to the Future


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, back to the future. How could I forget that.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Back to the future.......mega:thumb: Marty!!!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top gun for me, karate kid etc. Also, as random as this will sound, the thriller video. Seeing that as a kid will stick with me for some time lol


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

TopGun :thumb:

nick.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Big trouble in little China obvs!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Lethal Weapon.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Planes Trains and Automobiles. Simply brilliant. John Candy was one of my fav actors.


Those aren't cushions :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

goonies
karate kid
lost boys
gremlins list goes onnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

beverly hills cop,

:driver:

:wave:

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So hard to decide! The 80's were a great time for films... Goonies, two Star Wars films, Star Trek films, most of Arnie's and Stallone's careers during these years too.

Don't make me choose :lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Brazil, Blade Runner, 1984 and The Road Warrior.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with many already mentioned but I'll add Rocky 3 & 4, Commando, Ghost Busters, The Great Outdoors, Uncle Buck and the Rambo films.

What an era and a very good thread :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Johnny Dangerously with Michael Keaton, and Harlem Nights with Eddie Murphy - really funny gangster send up comedy films. A bit off beat but hilariously funny.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Das boot

Raging Bull

Shoah (9.5 hours of unrelenting stories about the holocaust, watch it because it is important) 

...and at the other end of the scale....

The Princess Bride (simply one of the most charming films ever made)

I maybe have the wrong decade but I am sure there was a lot of good films about Vietnam


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bladerunner


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The Princess Bride (for the reason already said above) I love this film 
Labyrinth - (A great story)
Stand By Me - (It's a journey)

+ most of what's already been said


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

No way, I forgot The Goonies!!

''Hey you guys''!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

GNshaving said:


> I Don't think you can beat good old classic films from the 80's! My favourite has to be the Goonies! What's your??


Then I click back to see if it has been mentioned to see it's the one film that started the thread! Brilliant choice.

Doh!!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll also chuck these 2 into the mix just for the way they got me interested in War and 'war films'.

Full Metal Jacket
Platoon


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Trading places, a true classic!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I'll also chuck these 2 into the mix just for the way they got me interested in War and 'war films'.
> 
> Full Metal Jacket
> Platoon


[URL=http://s265.photobucket.com/user/arden-vxr/media/848c4afd.jpg.html]


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Glen B said:


> Trading places, a true classic!


Yeah it is.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Only one winner here.....TOP GUN. My all time favourite film. Was also gonna say point break but that was 1991


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Risky business, and Lethal weapon probably,,


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Some great films from the 80s..

Indiana jones or lethal weapon for me though 😃


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

80's films are classic.

Loads of films that you remember quotes from, Robocop, Predator, Goonies etc

One classic that hasn't been mentioned yet is Bugsy Malone.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> 80's films are classic.
> 
> One classic that hasn't been mentioned yet is Bugsy Malone.


That's because it was made in '76, which is in the 70's, not 80's.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

A film I still enjoy today, Some kind of wonderful , good film but Elias Koteas makes it  , and for my more manly offering , the untouchables lol .


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I loved flight of the navigator as a kid


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hasan1 said:


> Ferris buellers day off


Easily this :thumb::argie:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Some awesome films! I may just chill out all day and watch a few


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Predator
Aliens
Ferris Bueller day off
Indiana Jones temple of doom, the raiders of the lost ark
Star wars
Platoon


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> That's because it was made in '76, which is in the 70's, not 80's.


76! I thought it was about 80 or 81

I'm off to get splurge gunned :lol:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

The Abyss.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my faves is Highlander. Just liked the whole concept and storyline. Spoiled it tho with the endless sequels & TV series unfortunately.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if this will be categorised as a 'Classic' but apart from all the movies already mentioned...

I really like and enjoy '48 Hours' with Nick Nolte and Eddie Murphy. 

I'd say the sequel too 'Another 48 Hours' but that came out 8 years later in 1990. (I'd have been 2  )


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

C'mon guys

Back to the future...lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rocky everything :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> Not sure if this will be categorised as a 'Classic' but apart from all the movies already mentioned...
> 
> I really like and enjoy *'48 Hours' with Nick Nolte and Eddie Murphy.*
> 
> I'd say the sequel too 'Another 48 Hours' but that came out 8 years later in 1990. (I'd have been 2  )


Class film :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Raging bull. 
Scarface.

Just two of my favourite 80's films


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Goonies


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Breaking Glass - used to be mad on Hazel O'Connor as a kid :doublesho


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Pretty much agree with all of the above.
Some of my fav films already mentioned, although there's some I haven't seen which I may have to check out.

One I haven't seen mentioned yet is Porky's.
It certainly stimulated my interest as a teenage boy due to a certain shower scene 
It was also funny and had the added bonus of Kim Cattrall getting horny in the locker room :argie:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Princess Bride is on 5* on Saturday at 2.45 (sometimes the film can be badly edited for TV, not because of any risky scenes but just to make it fit the schedule however, it is such a lovely an charming film, you should still try it)

It is also interesting to see Mandy Patinkin in his younger days, today he is probably best known for playing Saul in Homeland


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Breakfast club


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Stand by me


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

One word.

Terminator.


----------



## Marszczak (May 11, 2011)

Blade runner - actually best movie ever for me all time


----------

